# passat syncro g60: dropped oil temperature by five, at least, degrees C with Red line 5w30!



## Hellenic Vanagon (Aug 3, 2010)

*passat syncro g60: dropped oil temperature by five, , at least, degrees C, (41 F), with Red line 5w30!*

First impressions: 

1)Smoother engine sound. 

2)After a tough route to my house, includes an, almost offroad, uphill part, mfa shows 94-98 C, (201-208 F), out of my door. With RED LINE 5W30 dropped to 88 (190.4 F) ! 

3)Open, level, road: 90 C (194 F), instead of 96 - 98 C, (204-208 F) ! 

(The oil filter renewed to.) 

Any thoughts?


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

That is one of the best oils you can buy. It is a real synthetic. I have used them all over the years and redline continues to come out on top.


----------



## Hellenic Vanagon (Aug 3, 2010)

The car has two oil coolers: the standard liquid/oil and an air/oil. 

Changing to Redline, (from SHELL HELIX ULTRA EXTRA 5W30), seems as if one more cooler is added! 

Do you believe that this difference remains as long as the Redline is used, or it is a matter of few miles and the equilibrium temperature again will go up? 

In any case seems unbelievable to me!


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

It should stay lower because of the Redline. Try water wetter in the coolant as well. It has never let me down.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Hellenic Vanagon said:


> First impressions:
> 
> 1)Smoother engine sound.
> 
> ...


 Well less friction bcs of good capabilities of oil to lubricate and that specific oil obviously has better capabilities when it comes to heat exchange with surrounding.


----------

